# Osnabrücker Land, wo fahrt ihr?



## --SteveBohmte-- (17. Juni 2010)

Komme aus dem Landkreis Osnabrück (Ostercappeln) und wollte mal wissen wer hier aus der Gegend noch Downhillbegeistert ist und wo ihr fahrt..Habt ihr ein paar interessante Hausstrecken oder fahrt ihr eher zum nächsten Bikepark und wenn ja welcher


----------



## Ölfuss (3. Juli 2010)

Hi Steve, 

hab dein Rad erkannt. Wir waren letzten Sonntag in Bad Essen. Ich war der mit dem weißen Univega. 
So können wir uns ja gut erreichen. Sind Benny und Phillipp auch hier ?

Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --SteveBohmte-- (4. Juli 2010)

Mon Olli, 

Phillip ist auf jeden Fall auch hier, weiß aber nicht wie der heißt.Wann gewhts denn mal wieder nach Bad Essen?Benni ist ja die ganze Woche unter mit dem LKW unterwegs und alleine fahren macht auch kein Spass.Ich glaube das die Rede davon war nächstes Wochenende in Bikepark zu fahren, hättet ihr nicht auch Lust?


----------



## Ölfuss (4. Juli 2010)

Zum Bikeparc kann ich noch nichts sagen. Ist bei mir aber ne Zeitfrage, Lust hätte ich schon . 
Bad Essen ist spontan möglich, aber auch eher am Wochenende. 
Kennst du die Strecken in Rödinghausen ?


----------



## Furan (1. August 2010)

moin. war am we in osnabrück unterwegs und hab da nen geilen selbstgebauten spot gefunden. irgendjemand hier dem er gehört, bzw wer ihn gebaut hat???


----------



## Ölfuss (2. August 2010)

Osnabrück ist groß , wo genau warste denn ? Piesberg ?


----------



## Furan (3. August 2010)

War in wallenhorst / lechtingen. man musste über nen parkplatz und dann hinten rechts so nen kleinen weg hoch in den wald.
keine ahnung ob das der piesberg ist. kenne mich nich so gut aus da.


----------



## Deadmau5 (2. September 2010)

moin osnabrücker leutz,ich bin nächste woche für nen paar tage bei euch im lande (freundin besuchen,wohnt im stadtteil wüste) und nehme mein geliebtens rad mit!!!kenne mich absolut gar nich in osna aus,aber würde gerne nen bissel fahren,vielleicht hat ja irgendwer von euch lust nem hildesheimer zu hoffentlich vorhandenen dh/fr-spots zu begleiten???


----------



## Ikarus79 (3. September 2010)

Deadmau5 schrieb:


> moin osnabrücker leutz,ich bin nächste woche für nen paar tage bei euch im lande (freundin besuchen,wohnt im stadtteil wüste) und nehme mein geliebtens rad mit!!!kenne mich absolut gar nich in osna aus,aber würde gerne nen bissel fahren,vielleicht hat ja irgendwer von euch lust nem hildesheimer zu hoffentlich vorhandenen dh/fr-spots zu begleiten???



Na, das passt. Wohne Weststadt/Wüste - also ganz in der Nähe.

Ich kann dich nächste Woche gerne mitnehmen zu unseren Spots.

Problem ist nur, dass wir ein Auto brauchen, weil`s recht weit zu treten ist mit den schweren Bikes (mind. 1h). Aber bestimmt kann ich meine Freundin überzeugen, mir ihr Auto mal für einen Tag zu überlassen.


----------



## Deadmau5 (6. September 2010)

moin ikarus,das wäre BOMBASTISCH!!!!hab seit samstag allerdings nen komplett neues rad,also wäre lockeres einfahren mit dem ding von nöten für mich,aber hab alles vorsichtshalber eingepackt,sprich helm und protektoren...!!!werde mich in ner halben std mal mit meiner freundin zum piesberg aufmachen und mal schauen was man da so findet...!!!

wo wohnste denn inner wüste???ich befinde mich noch bis freitag in der quellwiese...!!!


----------



## Ikarus79 (6. September 2010)

am Piesberg steht nix mehr - leider.


wohne am Blumenhaller Weg. Quellwiese-die Hochhäuser dort? Na egal, ist beides ganz bei mir in der Nähe.

Würde Mittwoch oder Donnerstag losfahren gegen nachmittag wenn`s Wetter passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Me444 (15. Februar 2011)

ich push den Thread mal wieder hoch 
In Bad Essen stehen 4 Downhill-Strecken dort waren wir immer.


----------



## Ölfuss (15. Februar 2011)

Me444 schrieb:


> ich push den Thread mal wieder hoch
> In Bad Essen stehen 4 Downhill-Strecken dort waren wir immer.



Hallo, 

ich häng da auch ab und zu rum. Meinst du die Strecken an der Goethe - Hütte ? 

Gruß Olli


----------



## Me444 (22. Februar 2011)

wo ist den die Goethe Hütte?
Streckenanfang ist am Hotel Deutsch Krone da geradeaus hoch, am grünen Wohnwagen links hoch und dann einfach nur noch der Strecke folgen sieht man dann schon.
Auch zu erreichen vom Solefreibad einfach geradeaus hoch.


----------



## Me444 (22. Februar 2011)

achja das ist eine der offiziellen Strecken.


----------



## Ölfuss (23. Februar 2011)

Ja, kenn ich. Es gibt dort 2 -3 gute Varianten. Ich schicke dir mal ne PN, denn der Feind liest hier mit.


----------



## Me444 (23. Februar 2011)

der Feind?
die Strecke ist offiziell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikarus79 (24. Februar 2011)

offiziel heißt geduldet oder erlaubt?

Würde mich über eine PM auch sehr freuen, da es für uns ein längerer Anfahrtsweg werden würde - wäre schade, wenn man dann im Wald rumeiert und nichts findet


----------



## Ölfuss (24. Februar 2011)

Me444 schrieb:


> der Feind?
> die Strecke ist offiziell.



Schön wär´s , imho nur ein Wanderweg. Allerdings ist der Einstieg nicht leicht zu finden von oben. Also wenig Fußvolk dort 
Lass mich aber gerne überzeugen, dass es eine genehmigte Strecke ist. 
Info ?


----------



## Me444 (24. Februar 2011)

HAbe ich von weiteren Downhill-Fahrern dort gehört. Wen ihr noch gute Strecken in Bad Essen und Umkreis wisst schreibt mir ne Private. Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Ikarus79 (24. Februar 2011)

hat mal wer ein paar Fotos von den Strecken hinter`m Hotel? Sind gerade am überlegen, ob sich die sehr weite Anreise für uns lohnt.


----------



## Me444 (24. Februar 2011)

wie viel km?
sehr lang ist die Strecke nicht.. gibt halt viele Variationen.
Fotos habe ich gerade keine. Wir sind aber immoment dabei ein Video zu machen.


----------



## Kalles (17. März 2011)

Hallo

Wie es aussieht haben wir Samstag wieder glück mit dem Wetter.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Ich habe schon mehrere Anmeldungen, unter anderem drei 29er.
Einige Tester sind auch noch frei, Enduro EVO, Enduro Comp, Scott Genius LT u.s.w.


Bis dann,
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (21. März 2011)

Hier fahren wir und so sieht es aus:  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fZfWixn8w0"]YouTube        - Kalles Teutotour vom 19.03.2011[/nomedia]


Lg Kalle


----------



## Ikarus79 (21. März 2011)

Hallo Kalle,

ist der Spot bei ~ 2:30 Top Secret oder könnte man den per PN erfahren?

Ansonsten mal wieder ein nettes Video!


----------



## Ölfuss (21. März 2011)

Ikarus79 schrieb:


> Hallo Kalle,
> 
> ist der Spot bei ~ 2:30 Top Secret oder könnte man den per PN erfahren?
> 
> Ansonsten mal wieder ein nettes Video!




Sehr nett, würde ich auch gerne erfahren.... PN?
Kalle, hatte dir eh eine PN geschickt wegen einem Stumpjumper.


----------



## Ikarus79 (21. März 2011)

Ölfuss schrieb:


> Sehr nett, würde ich auch gerne erfahren.... PN?
> Kalle, hatte dir eh eine PN geschickt wegen einem Stumpjumper.



 was habe ich denn mit einem Stumpjumper zu tun? Musst mich da wohl verwechseln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ölfuss (21. März 2011)

Ikarus79 schrieb:


> was habe ich denn mit einem Stumpjumper zu tun? Musst mich da wohl verwechseln!



Du warst ja auch nicht gemeint 

Siehe hier : Kalle, hatte dir eh eine PN geschickt wegen einem Stumpjumper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





War das missverständlich ? 

Dann sorry


----------



## Kalles (27. März 2011)

Hallo

Nach der Zeitumstellung fahren wir auch wieder Mittwochs.
Es müssen aber Meldungen vorliegen, damit ich mich nicht vergebens vorbereite.
Meldet euch bitte auf Kalles Bikertreff an, danke.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Daniel Schumach (26. Januar 2012)

moin!

hat von euch noch jemand eine e13 kefü, 2 fach mit alter aufnahme rum liegen?


----------

